# zoloft causing unreality feeling?



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

i have been on 25mg of zoloft for 4 days now, i have felt no side effects except for feelings of detachment, like unreality. i had this before i started zoloft but not as bad. is this because of my body adjusting? and will it go away? i also noticed that because of this my anxiety and agoraphobia are getting bad. Im giving it a few weeks but i wanted to see if anyone out there had these symptoms and felt relief later on with zoloft.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Most SSRIs will make symptoms worse for the first couple weeks until your body adjusts. You have to have in there for a few weeks to start feeling any benefits whatsoever. It took my body over 4 weeks to adjust to Cipralex.


----------

